# Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) queries by me.



## maddy_in65 (Apr 23, 2008)

Its now 1 day left to release new version of ubutnu. I am using gusty now, Some effects in gusty didint work  for me becase i have done something wrong while experimenting. Now i want a fresh install of hardy. I have a dual boot of gusty and vista on my laptop. I will download hardy 2morrow. I have some queries before starting installing hardy. I am still not so much familiar with linux, so please consider if i ask something wrong. Following are my queries

To unistall gusty, if i delete the whole partition from vistas disk managment, is  it correct or is there any other way to remove gusty.

My default booting system is grub loader, if i remove gusty, can i again directily goes to vista or should i make any change in vista for booting.

Installing gusty was really pain for me as i have amd64 bit processor and due to broadcom drivers. That time i used ubuntu alternate CD for installation, thanks prakash for the help for that time. Now when i want new installation of hardy, does it necessary to use alternate version of hardy, i heard that new kernel will solve broadcomm driver issue.

The last query is that is it the right time to install hardy as it will release now and is it stable. 

Please guide me to install from start.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 23, 2008)

I wouldn't try the 64 bit version yet. I heard that Hitboxx tried it out and is recovering from the frustration still of getting it to run.  .


----------



## maddy_in65 (Apr 23, 2008)

I dont want 64bit version, i want to try 32bit version only.


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 23, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> I wouldn't try the 64 bit version yet. I heard that Hitboxx tried it out and is recovering from the frustration still of getting it to run.  .



Huh I was thinking of trying it!


----------



## Pathik (Apr 23, 2008)

I hope Hardy ll work properly on my B0rkistan wala mobo. Fingers crossed.


----------



## anarchist (Apr 23, 2008)

i once tried 64 bit version in ubuntu 7.10 for nearly 15 days. i found problems mainly in installing flash & opera browser. now using 32bit version, it doesnt have any problems -till now


----------



## praka123 (Apr 23, 2008)

gnash?doesnt it have 64 bit support?


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 23, 2008)

> i once tried 64 bit version in ubuntu 7.10 for nearly 15 days. i found problems mainly in installing flash & opera browser. now using 32bit version, it doesnt have any problems -till now



I dont know why you would face a problem with this. There is flash and Opera for 64 bit systems and as far as I have heard they work great. 



> Huh I was thinking of trying it!


If you don't mind the troubleshooting experience then go right ahead . It was a learning experience for me. Ill only install 64 bit whatever (IM thinking of a new distro like Sabayon or fedora) for my system.


----------



## anarchist (Apr 23, 2008)

is there any significant difference in performance between 32bit and 64 bit versions? i could hardly find the difference 
tomorrow, i am going to install 64bit Ubuntu-Studio 8.04 (as my PC is mostly used for multimedia), hope it will not cause problems.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 24, 2008)

> is there any significant difference in performance between 32bit and 64 bit versions?


Really noticeable? Well I guess not. But it would further depend on the kind of applications you run.  



> tomorrow, i am going to install 64bit Ubuntu-Studio 8.04 (as my PC is mostly used for multimedia), hope it will not cause problems.


Good Luck.


----------



## maddy_in65 (Apr 24, 2008)

Can any one please anwser my queries as mentioned above. i just need to delete gusty partition and now wants 32 bit version of hardy. i dont want 64bit version


----------



## anarchist (Apr 24, 2008)

if you want single boot (for vista only) you have to restore master boot record after deleting linux partitions. if you are going to install again ubuntu, then no need to restore MBR, as new version will detect Vista and load GRUB accordingly. just format the old ubuntu partiotions and boot from new ubuntu CD.

for restoring MBR:


> So how do you restore your MBR for Windows Vista?
> 
> 1. Put the Windows Vista installation disc in the disc drive, and then start the computer.
> 2. Press a key when you are prompted.
> ...


source: *quainttech.blogspot.com/2007/05/how-to-remove-ubuntu-from-vista-dual.html


----------



## kalpik (Apr 24, 2008)

I was running 64 bit hardy since alpha2. It never gave me any problem.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 24, 2008)

I got a Core 2 Duo E6550 & Intel DG31PR motherboard, which edition should I download? 32bit or 64bit?


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2008)

32 bit


----------



## abhinandh (Apr 24, 2008)

if you don't have time to get things(flash,skype..etc) working on a 64bit ubuntu go for the 32 bit.(it hardly takes an hour to get all things working)

but i use 64 bit and will not change forever.


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah u can pop in same 32 bit cd in any computer and it will boot.
Things are easier to setup 32 bit, few applications lack support.
Not much speed-up, so practically both deliver same performance.

My Rig;
C2D E6300
DG965RY
1GB RAM


----------



## hullap (Apr 24, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I got a Core 2 Duo E6550 & Intel DG31PR motherboard, which edition should I download? 32bit or 64bit?


GX, is that REALLY u or somebody has got your password


----------



## praka123 (Apr 24, 2008)

32-bit is better if you are type of guy who dont want to tinker much to get ur plugins(proprietary) like flash,jre,codecs etc. 

although,I think 64-bit should help a 64-bit hardware to perform better(hopefully!).ask @filled-void for more info!

offtopic:biju if u want dvd,pls pm me


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 24, 2008)

Offtopic : Prakash Check your pms. And yes I need the DVD.


----------



## maddy_in65 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have used EasyBcd to use vista boot loader. however when i boot it directly boots to vista. it doesnt shows any option for ubuntu. I want fresh install of hardy. So i will delete gusty partition and will install hardy.

Please guide me for installation


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 25, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I got a Core 2 Duo E6550 & Intel DG31PR motherboard, which edition should I download? 32bit or 64bit?


Unless you have more than 3Gb of RAM & Do lot of CPU intensive tasks.
 there no other reason for you to install 64bit an OS.
Go with a 32bit Os



maddy_in65 said:


> I have used EasyBcd to use vista boot loader. however when i boot it directly boots to vista. it doesnt shows any option for ubuntu. I want fresh install of hardy. So i will delete gusty partition and will install hardy.
> 
> Please guide me for installation


I suggest you to install via Alternate Install CD.
*help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/


----------



## maddy_in65 (Apr 29, 2008)

Today i installed hardy on my laptop but i cant enable nvidia display drivers can any one please explain how should i enable nvidia drivers in hardy


----------



## maddy_in65 (Apr 29, 2008)

I am not able to change screen resolution, it shows only 800x600 only. I have checked restricted drivers, it shows drives enable but not in use. How should i enable it. Please explain me


----------



## praka123 (Apr 29, 2008)

open a terminal and type "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and its done.
what resolution you want?post it here


----------



## d1g1t (Apr 29, 2008)

another reason to get the 64 bit version Hardy is to experience lots of bugs and crashes! 
After failing 3 times, I switched to the 32bit version.


----------



## Dark Star (Apr 29, 2008)

^^Eh ,! I am using 64bit edition on my laptop and haven't faced any problem..Though I must say that 32bit has ease of availability of s/w but 64bit has improved a lot since earlier release


----------



## maddy_in65 (Apr 30, 2008)

@praka, When i typed the above command it shows command not found.


maddy@Madworld:~$ sudo nvidia-xconfig
[sudo] password for maddy: 
sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
maddy@Madworld:~$ 

I have installed 32bit version. I want normal resolution of 1260x840. My laptop has nvidia geforce 7150m gpu. Please help me


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 30, 2008)

^^^^
CLICK ME TO install nvidia settings package

then you can Press ALT + F2.
Type _nvidia-settings_

Also ensure, you have installed nvidia driver via System>Administration>restricted driver manger

If anything goes wrong, simple Post here


----------



## maddy_in65 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks gary, i am able to install drivers .

Now i want to customize ubuntu, please guide me about compiz.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 30, 2008)

Install CCSM
secondly, enable it via System>preference>appearance>Visual Effects>Custom
and those which plugins you want to enable. 
*compiz-fusion-keyboard-shortcuts*
www.ulyssesonline.com/2007/10/25/compiz-fusion-keyboard-shortcuts/

Theme,icons and other EYe candy can be found at www.gnome-look.org


----------



## maddy_in65 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have installed CCSM and enabled all plugin, i also installed emarald theme manager but i cant able to apply theme. i dont know whats the problem is.
As per custmisation guide it requires 3d composite manager. However i enable 3d windows in CCSM.  how shld i apply emarald themes

At last i am able to connect wirelessly in hardy. i have tried to do it gusty but it was a too much pain for me.

Those who are not able to connect can check following link for troubleshooting

*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560


----------



## gary4gar (May 1, 2008)

maddy_in65 said:


> I have installed CCSM and enabled all plugin, i also installed emarald theme manager but i cant able to apply theme. i dont know whats the problem is.
> As per custmisation guide it requires 3d composite manager. However i enable 3d windows in CCSM.  how shld i apply emarald themes
> 
> At last i am able to connect wirelessly in hardy. i have tried to do it gusty but it was a too much pain for me.
> ...


Buddy you need to enable it, like i said in post #31


			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> enable it via _System>preference>appearance>Visual Effects>Custom_


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2008)

anarchist said:


> i once tried 64 bit version in ubuntu 7.10 for nearly 15 days. i found problems mainly in installing flash & opera browser. now using 32bit version, it doesnt have any problems -till now


Flash runs pretty well in Ubuntu 64bit


----------



## Pat (May 2, 2008)

^^Which flash are you talking about ? Coz flash from Adobe does not work on 64-bit systems and you have to use nspluginwrapper to get it working! I am using it that way though


----------



## gary4gar (May 2, 2008)

Pat said:


> ^^Which flash are you talking about ? Coz flash from Adobe does not work on 64-bit systems and you have to use nspluginwrapper to get it working! I am using it that way though


I simply installed ubuntu-restricted-extras meta package after 8.04 install. after that flash worked out of box

no extra config was needed


[edit]
i checked, the nspluginwrapper is automactically installed along with flash on 64bit systems


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> I simply installed ubuntu-restricted-extras meta package after 8.04 install. after that flash worked out of box
> 
> no extra config was needed
> 
> ...


Exactly


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2008)

hey guys!using nspluginwrapper aint a sin!  atleast it helps 64-bit guys enjoy flash 
I read in archforum etc like use swfdec-plugin rather than flash blah


----------



## maddy_in65 (May 3, 2008)

I got the answer just need to run command 'emerald --replace' and emarald theme got applied.

After next boot, if still no emerald then need to place same command in sessions.


----------



## ranjan2001 (May 6, 2008)

Bookmarked 
I will need this thread very soon.


----------



## maddy_in65 (May 16, 2008)

here is an effect in this Compiz video on YouTube that I really like the look of.


The effect is a ripple like emanation which occurs around application windows after they have been dropped onto the desktop. They move away from the application in all directions and dissolve as they go until they've disappeared completely (hope thats clear, it happens for the first time in the video after about 3 seconds).

I've got Compiz working on my brand new Hardy Heron installation and have played about with the appearance effects, but as yet I've not found anything that looks as though it'll give me this effect. 

Is it available by default, or has the fellow in the video done something special in order to use it?


----------



## shady_inc (May 16, 2008)

maddy_in65 said:


> I got the answer just need to run command 'emerald --replace' and emarald theme got applied.
> 
> After next boot, if still no emerald then need to place same command in sessions.


open System>preference>appearance>Visual Effects>Custom>Window Decoration and enter *emerald* in command box


----------



## maddy_in65 (May 16, 2008)

The above method will not work as there is no option like "Custom" under visual effect tab

i want to share mail betn ubuntu and vista, long time ago i see one post which guide to do the same but now i cant find the same, please some one give me that link or guide me the same


----------

